# Got my Building dropped off today



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

Putting up a new Building to store some small square bales and machinery. 42x84x16 with a 20'x14' overhead door and a 3' walk in door. Just gonna put 6" of gravel down for now, I am gonna pour concrete under the overhead door for now to try and keep the rodents out. They are gonna start putting it up after the weekend. I will post more pics later.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Congrats on the new building may it give you years of trouble free service..


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

They started today


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

The trusses, how are they sitting there like that....maybe I'm not seeing it....

That's gonna be a nice barn...what is the interior height? Metal on sides?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> The trusses, how are they sitting there like that....maybe I'm not seeing it....
> That's gonna be a nice barn...what is the interior height? Metal on sides?


Surely they ain't raising that roof as a whole...


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> Surely they ain't raising that roof as a whole...


Lol....that's what it appears from the pic. I must admit, that's one I ain't never seen....ifn that's the gig, please take a video, I just gotta see it. Ima thinkin that's some kinda pre assembly deal...damned if I know. They are making some progress tho, must know what the heck they're doin....


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

They will lift the roof up in 3-4,sections I think I'm stayin out of there way.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks like the builders are getting after it quick. I like companies that do that. Morton buildings is fast. The guy that built my last one is fast. Just 1/2 mile west of me a company is building a pretty big pole barn and it's been sitting just framed since middle of April. I don't know what's going on with it, but that would drive me crazy. I can understand if one is building it themselves, but a pole barn company no.

It is interesting how your guys plan to put the trusses up. I've seen a couple companies do it that way. I wonder why they like that way rather then one truss at a time.


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

They did it in 2 days with a 8 man crew. Now a different person will install the overhead door. The questions on the roof. When they have a level spot they pit it together on the ground and put it up in 12' sections, 3 rafters at a time. Just because they are fast a person gets a little afraid things get slapped together. These guys do this for a living and things are square and done right the first time.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Over head doors cost more then sliders but well worth it. I wish I could afford to convert my other two hay barns to over heads


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Good looking building.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Sweet!

Ralph


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> Lol....that's what it appears from the pic. I must admit, that's one I ain't never seen....ifn that's the gig, please take a video, I just gotta see it. Ima thinkin that's some kinda pre assembly deal...damned if I know. They are making some progress tho, must know what the heck they're doin....


I've seen the roof get built on the ground and raised in place by one big crane...pretty impressive.


----------



## toddhandy (Jun 20, 2014)

If I had to do it over would have went 6' wider. I think when this one it paid off I will build a 48x84 and use this building for my machinery. 42' is hard the get 4 across with a 1037.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice building.
Nice hay to.


----------

